# Muffin is a picky eater



## thealabamaredhead (May 2, 2011)

I adopted Muffin 2 days ago from a local rescue group. She is a 4 year old long haired Chihuahua, not sure of her weight yet(going to the vet tomorrow). She is slightly overweight, but just barely, and she has dirty teeth and bad breath(will talk to vet about a dental). Anyway, I was told she is a picky eater, and it is true. She apparently lived with 4 other chihuahuas for a year, and then for 3 years lived with an older couple who recently moved and couldn't bring her. Then she was with a fostor family for a week or two, before I adopted her. The rescue group had her spayed, so she has had a hard month. Apparently for 3 years she has been eating kibbles and bits, but since being fostored they had trouble getting her to eat. I know how crappy that food is, so i bought Royal Canin MINI Beauty Care 26. She didn't touch it, so I soaked it in warm water and she showed interest but kept spitting it out. Then I tore it into tiny pieces and hand fed it to her, and she ate it. Should I just hold out and wait for her to get hungry enough to eat the food? Or should I continue soaking it and hand feeding it to her? I know she needs to chew things in order to clean her teeth but she refuses to. I tried to get things for her to chew on and she didn't like anything so far. Any advice would be appreciated. I cared for my cousin's chihuahua for over a year, and she was not a picky eater like this, and she liked bones and things to chew, so this is new to me. Also she hasn't pooped yet, but is peeing regularly outside(not sure if that is from not eating much). Sorry if this is really long. Other than the eating issues she is a great dog, she heels on the leash, and follows me from room to room without a leash...such a cuddle bunny. I took her on a long walk around our farm(which she enjoyed...very atheletic) thinking that would get her bowels moving but no poop yet. I guess she probably pooped before I adopted her, because it was afternoon. oh she also does the reverse sneeze thing, the first night it went on for a long time...i almost rushed her to the vet. yesterday she only did it once or twice, so i'm less freaked out.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if she'd chew a 'bully' stick?? My chi's love them. I give them one every evening before bedtime, for 30 minutes, then take them away. I cut off the end if it is really ugkky! Sue and Em and Zarita


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww kudos for adopting a rescue dog! And welcome to the forum!

One thing I thought of, is it possible that she's spitting out everything *because* her teeth are so bad? Maybe they're sore and it's hurting her to chew, that might explain why she only ate it when you tore it into small pieces for her.

I would try getting a premium canned food and see if her appetite is better that way. When you take her in for her appointment I'd have the vet check and see if her dirty teeth are more serious, maybe they're infected. After/if they recommend a dental and her teeth are cleaned and everythings back to normal you could slowly transition her back to a kibble and see if she's willing to chew to maintain her clean teeth.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I was going to suggest the canned also or even mixing the canned in with the kibble if her teeth aren't the problem. You can also mix things in like low sodium broth, canned pumpkin, fish oil etc


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a very picky chi and one who is semi picky and one who would eat a shoe. They go literally bananas for Primal Quail Food. They like Pheasant too; not wild about the chicken. It is a frozen raw but when defrosted, softens up and maybe she would like that. Can't wait to see pics of your baby.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

You could try a wee bit of peanut butter too, I wouldn't necessarily run out and buy a bully stick, if her teeth are THAT bad she may need help first, but my two go crazy for PB.

Just a thought.

Welcome! Can' wait to see pics!


----------

